# removing B pillar trim from VW golf



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

anyone dne it?
the lower trm part in my car is really busted up by someonecarelessly taking off the seatbelt. amazingly a replacement is about 30 quid, so i got one.

i was thinking it was a pull off / clip on job, but when the part arrived it has two large bolt holes at the bottom.

before i have a go and end up pulling and breaking bits, anyone got any tips/ sequence of removal on this?

Thanks


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

whak mk of golf do you have m8 ?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes we need a model number


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

oops sorry - 2008 mk5


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-8737.html

may be of help to you


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

From ELSA

Removing 
– If vehicle is equipped with an interior monitor, switch off ignition. 
– Remove upper B-pillar trim. Belt end anchor or anchor rail for front seat belt need not be removed → Chapter. 
– Remove sill panel moulding (4-door) → Chapter. 

– Remove the two bolts -1- (4 Nm). 
– Release trim -3- from door seal beading. 
– Pull trim, in area of guide -2-, out of mountings in body. 
– If vehicle is equipped with interior monitoring system, disconnect wiring harness from sensor.








Upper trim removal

– Pull lower section of trim out of mountings in body -arrow A-. 
– Release trim from door seal beading. 
– Pull trim out of upper mountings -arrow B-. 

4-door 

– Open the flap -1- in the lower area of the B pillar. 
– Push the floor covering to the side slightly and remove the bolt -2- (40 Nm) 
– Remove belt end anchor -3- from body. 
2-door 
– Remove bench seat → Chapter. 
– Remove sill panel moulding (2-door) → Chapter. 
– Remove belt end anchor from seat belt → Chapter. 
All vehicles 
– Pull seat belt through opening in trim.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65893

You remove the plastic that says airbag at the top of the pillar, behind it is a screw. remove the screw and the top headliner coloured peice comes out, then there's another 2 screws at the bottom of the pillar which lets you remove the bottom half. you have to remove the plastic sill covers to access those screws


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

does anyone know if there's actually an airbag behind there? i don't really want to muck about with airbags.

i do have the little airbag marker on the pillar.


----------

